# New At Hobby Lobby



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Stopped in the local Hobby Lobby yesterday. They had the Rat Fink HO cars by AW. Also had the 1/25the slot car kit cars by AW. They were $49.99. They were located with the models not the slot display. Don't forget the 40% coupon.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

How does one acquire a 40% off coupon? Thanks.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here you go, They usually put them out every week or so

http://www.hobbylobby.com/weekly/coupon.cfm

Boosted


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

They will even accept the coupon if you pull it up on your smartphone.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hmmmm, the 24th scale???? Which ones? any pics???


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Each store had one car. They are a kit, plastic body and chassis that both need some assembly. I saw the 06 Camaro and the 70 Camaro at different stores. Here are pics from the AW site.


http://www.autoworldstore.com/p-1159-2006-chevy-camaro-concept-slot-car-race-kit-125-scale.aspx


http://www.autoworldstore.com/p-1161-1966-chevy-nova-slot-car-race-kit-125-scale.aspx


http://www.autoworldstore.com/p-1162-1957-chevy-bel-air-slot-car-race-kit-125-scale.aspx


http://www.autoworldstore.com/p-1160-1970-chevy-camaro-slot-car-race-kit-125-scale.aspx


----------

